# Ravel - Mother Goose Suite (Arranged for Guitar)



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Ravel arranged for 2 Guitars (part of a book I'm writing)*





 here's a little project I've been working on. Eventually all of these arrangements will be written into a book. Let me know what you think!


----------

